# The Haunted Halls & Amazing Attractions



## HauntedHalls (Oct 16, 2009)

_Greetings--

I am a professional magician & illusionist who has been performing full time for over 30 years. I own and operate Amazing Attractions, a co-op of variety entertainers who work together throughout Texas.

Twenty three years ago I was asked to open a Haunted House in the West End Marketplace and for five years we had a great time and made a ton of money. What made our attraction unique was the use of my magical illusions in the scenes. The monsters visibly escaped from their restraints, the headless torsos and the severed heads were actually alive and the girl did levitate over her bed.

This was different in the 80's. Our attention to detail was unique. We were actually hiding our methods from the customers. No one ever saw "the works". They just saw the effect.

When we left the West End Marketplace we closed our public Haunted House and started doing "Haunts for Hire" for businesses and personal shows. We have created Special Halloween Shows and Events for The Dallas Country Club, Boo at The Zoo (at The Dallas Zoo), Hewlett Packard, McDonald's The Hard Rock Café in Dallas and The Dallas Arboretum as well as many special Halloween events for schools, libraries and for private parties.

I am considering opening a new public haunted attraction. My sons are now in college and I have the time to spend designing, building and running a side business like this. I will continue entertaining people with my magic the rest of the year but I think I would like to scare them a little too.

I just wanted to introduce myself here. Thanks for your time._

*--Dal Sanders*


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome! hope you will share some of your insight


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Dal...welcome. Hope to see some of your stuff, and get a few tips from you...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. My uncle was a magician but he died before while I was still too young to get some information from him. Don't be surprised if I send you a PM and ask an opinion or two. There is something I've wanted to do for a few years and wasn't sure how.....you may be just the person to answer the question..lol. I promise not to be a PITA!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum HauntedHalls. It's always good to see a fellow Texas haunter on the board.

Being the DFW area I thought you might be interested in this group made up of other members from your area:
N.TX/OK Make and Take
Regional group of like minded Halloween enthusiasts from North Texas and Oklahoma who meet to exchange ideas and socialize on a monthly basis. (or when we can actually get together!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! welcome to the forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Can't wait to see what you share with us!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

